# Workshop Table



## dirtred9 (Oct 27, 2011)

So I am new to woodworking and am a little overwhelmed but excited. Going to look at my first table saw this afternoon so hopefully it is a winner. 

I have a list of things I want to do around the house, but realized I have no workshop table for my shop / garage. 

Any suggestions on a quick and easy one to make?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

dirtred9 said:


> So I am new to woodworking and am a little overwhelmed but excited. Going to look at my first table saw this afternoon so hopefully it is a winner.
> 
> I have a list of things I want to do around the house, but realized I have no workshop table for my shop / garage.
> 
> Any suggestions on a quick and easy one to make?


Sheet of plywood on some sawhorses to get started. Will likely need to do something like that to build your first table anyway.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

When I first started woodworking, I picked up an 8 foot banquet table...you know the kind made out of particle board and metal folding legs. Still in the shop. I love it because I cut right on it, finish right on it and if it gets too messed up just sand the top or cut a new one.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Right now, on my current project I am using an old door on a set of saw horses. I do also have a builtin workbench along one wall, but also need some specific space for my current project.

George


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I was thinking about making the one that woodsmith shop posted on there website.... go to this link: http://www.woodsmithshop.com/episodes/downloads/

and look up episode 
*Episode 206: Easy-to-Build Weekend Workbench*


It has free plans to download, and make this bench.... I think it would be a great first project, and then have a decent bench to build things on.

Hope this helps.....

Fabian


----------



## Old Dutchman (Nov 2, 2011)

I got My first table from a going out of sale add. They had a wooden desk with a typewriter add on. You could pull it out, and it set the same heigth as the table. Very nice to leave a small project, or some tools on. $25 at the end of the sale.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

jschaben said:


> Sheet of plywood on some sawhorses to get started. Will likely need to do something like that to build your first table anyway.


Or a flush style door........http://woodgears.ca/workbench/workbench.jpg


----------



## walnutavenue (Nov 9, 2011)

When I built my first workbench I used 2"x4"s, 1/2" plywood and very basic carpentry/framing design (imagine a 2x4 stud wall laying on its side with legs screwed on). The work surface is made of two sheets of 1/2" plywood _not_ glued together, such that I can easily remove and replace the top sheet as it ages. If your shop layout permits, I recommend making it the appropriate height to serve as an outfeed table for your table saw.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

These were my first:

http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/workshop/bench/below20.html


----------



## walnutavenue (Nov 9, 2011)

^^^ That design looks perfect. You get all the function you (probably) need and you don't need a truckload of tools to make it. 

Also keep in mind that the bigger/heavier you make it, the more aggressive you can be with vice/clamp work and not have your bench slide around. I quickly piled the lower shelf of mine with half the stuff in my shop to weigh it down.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

I also need to make something more than throwing plywood onto a couple of sawhorses (which is what I do now), however space is a major consideration for my garage layout.

I have decided that something that I can breakdown is most likely the way I will go. So it will either have folding legs or go onto some heavy duty sawhorses. One aspect I have noticed about projects, is that I will get one work space started on top of my sawhorses with plywood, and then need another work area. I have a a plywood laminated top cover for my TS, but I really can't get it too cluttered because I might need to use the TS. So a 2nd work table that is breakdown-able will also be built, but stored away when not in use.

I haven't settled on a design yet, if anyone has something more than throwing a door or plywood onto a sawhorse I would luv to see it.


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

*Isn't it ironic?*

I'm in the same boat; just starting out. SO, I need a workbench...and how do you build one? You, um...glue up the parts...on a WORKBENCH. :laughing: I've got one of those 3x5, white, plastic folding tables from WalMart. It's trashed and bent into an interesting, off-center U-shape. I've got a small 2x3 wooden table that will hold about 50 pounds...it's full of stuff. A bench will be my first project. Looking at building it to double as an out-feed table. Shop is small...roughly 1/2 of a 2-car garage and everything needs to be on wheels.


----------



## Deanr (Jul 29, 2011)

*WorkBench*

I saw this video clip from Fine Woodworking. Looks like something that is well thought out and could probably be built in phases.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/Work...rkbench&utm_campaign=fine-woodworking-eletter


----------



## papagreg (Jan 4, 2011)

I came across this problem a while back needing an extra table that could fold up and out of the way. What I came up with was some legs from a folding church table. They were adjustable for height, I then attached them to a 3/4" x 30" x 48" piece of plywood. When its not needed it just folds up and sets against the wall till needed. I like the fact the legs can be adjusted for height to fit the project I'm working on. Best portable table for my needs.


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

This is my first workbench. I was tired of working on sawhorses and decided I needed a nice stable bench. The top is the same height as my table saw so it doubles as an outfeed table. I also wired it so it has a switched outlet on the right, as well 4 regular outlets for all of my hand power tools. I also made sure it had a 3" overhang all around so I could clamp to it easily.


----------



## omextreme (Nov 18, 2011)

i picked up a 1.75 in thick 30 x 60 rock maple top from CL for $50.... Gonna use that for my shop


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

jkline805 said:


> This is my first workbench. I was tired of working on sawhorses and decided I needed a nice stable bench. The top is the same height as my table saw so it doubles as an outfeed table. I also wired it so it has a switched outlet on the right, as well 4 regular outlets for all of my hand power tools. I also made sure it had a 3" overhang all around so I could clamp to it easily.
> 
> 
> View attachment 31740


 
THAT is your FIRST workbench?  I could never build anything that beautiful. I'd love to see what your 5th or 6th workbench will look like! You've got natural talent for sure.


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep, first bench. There are many flaws, but it works for my use for the time being. The top was made from finger jointed pine strips turned on edge and glued up. I get them from work for free. Actually, the only thing I had to buy for the bench was the wheels and hinges and electrical stuff. I use a lot of scraps from work. I am sure some day I will build another bench, but thank you for the kind words.


----------

